# Yarn from Ecuador



## twohunnyz (Apr 27, 2006)

My daughter went to Ecuador last summer and brought back a wool/alpaca blend yarn for me. It's really lovely, but it has a strong scent, almost chemical or petroleum like. Any ideas what it may be? Or how to get rid of it?

Krystal


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Twohunnyz it could be spinning oil used during the spinning of the yarn. Try putting the yarn into a skein (if it isn't already)and wash it before you knit with it if the smell bothers you. Or knit with it and wash the finished product.


----------



## littlesheeps (Jan 1, 2010)

Twohunnyz, after you spin it, wash it in Dawn... if it worked on the otters in Valdez, it should work on any spinning oil in your fiber! I spin in the grease, so don't wash the yarn till it's finished... Dawn first (and a 2nd time if it's a particularly greasy wool), then a rinse in diluted vinegar which will help get the soap out, then straight water till it rinses clear. 

If your fiber has an odor to it... like for me, would be buck smell, a friend of mine uses a final rinse with diluted hydrogen peroxide. I would think the vinegar might help with that, too. Good luck; littlesheeps.


----------



## twohunnyz (Apr 27, 2006)

I am not a spinner, just a basic knitter.  Not being familiar with how one takes fiber and turns it into yarn, I couldn't possibly imagine why the finished yarn would smell like oil! The store bought yarn doesn't! It makes sense now.  Thank you!

Krystal


----------

